# Shama Thanksgiving 2021



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm working on my Shama 2022 Wall Calendar (50% off the Shutterfly price if I get it done today), and I realized I never posted Thanksgiving photos to the forum. Here they are ... (UPDATE: My Shama 2022 Wall Calendar is done and ordered!)














































💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

❤


----------

